# Malammore di Gomorra insultato sui social.



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Attenzione: per chi non l'avesse ancora vista, questa discussione contiene spoiler sulla serie Gomorra.

Incredibile la stupidità delle persone in questa nazione. In particolare, dei grandi fruitori dei social network che non sanno distinguere tra fiction e realtà. Da qualche giorno è in corso una vera e propria caccia all'uomo (con insulti pesanti e perfino citofonate a casa) nei confronti di Fabio De Caro, l'attore che nella serie tv Gomorra interpreta Malammore, braccio destro di Pietro Savastano. Il motivo? Incredibile e sconcertante: per il suo personaggio che nella fiction ha ucciso una bambina, la figlia di Ciro Di Marzio. Increduli e meravigliati gli altri attori della serie che, sempre sui social, sono stati costretti ad intervenire per provare a porre fine all'incredibile vicenda.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Giugno 2016)

ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla....la gente è veramente partita di testa....tra l'altro è una scena perfetta per descrivere cosa sono i mafiosi : Aborti senza un'anima e senza nulla....


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione: per chi non l'avesse ancora vista, questa discussione contiene spoiler sulla serie Gomorra.
> 
> Incredibile la stupidità delle persone in questa nazione. In particolare, dei grandi fruitori dei social network che non sanno distinguere tra fiction e realtà. Da qualche giorno è in corso una vera e propria caccia all'uomo (con insulti pesanti e perfino citofonate a casa) nei confronti di Fabio De Caro, l'attore che nella serie tv Gomorra interpreta Malammore, braccio destro di Pietro Savastano. Il motivo? Incredibile e sconcertante: per il suo personaggio che nella fiction ha ucciso una bambina, la figlia di Ciro Di Marzio. Increduli e meravigliati gli altri attori della serie che, sempre sui social, sono stati costretti ad intervenire per provare a porre fine all'incredibile vicenda.



E questa gente vota pure.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

E' stata una scena intensissima e recitata magistralmente, all'attore andrebbero fatti solo applausi.
Solo in Italia esiste questa gente... purtroppo la tv da noi è ed è sempre stata iperbigotta. Figuratevi se in America qualcuno andava a rompere i cog. agli attori di Breaking Bad, dove i bambini venivano ammazzati, avvelenati, ecc.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione: per chi non l'avesse ancora vista, questa discussione contiene spoiler sulla serie Gomorra.
> 
> Incredibile la stupidità delle persone in questa nazione. In particolare, dei grandi fruitori dei social network che non sanno distinguere tra fiction e realtà. Da qualche giorno è in corso una vera e propria caccia all'uomo (con insulti pesanti e perfino citofonate a casa) nei confronti di Fabio De Caro, l'attore che nella serie tv Gomorra interpreta Malammore, braccio destro di Pietro Savastano. Il motivo? Incredibile e sconcertante: per il suo personaggio che nella fiction ha ucciso una bambina, la figlia di Ciro Di Marzio. Increduli e meravigliati gli altri attori della serie che, sempre sui social, sono stati costretti ad intervenire per provare a porre fine all'incredibile vicenda.



Si vabè , sono andato a vedermi il post e le persone che l hanno scritto ... Neanche scrivono in italiano , dai ... Gente assurda .

Ps : Si , questa gente VOTA !!!!


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma non ci credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma non ci credo.



Tutto vero , la gente sta malissimo ... Come fai a non capire che è un ATTORE .


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

I social sono una roba imbarazzante. 

Servono solamente ad una cosa: a scrivere stronz ed a postare fotomontaggi. Per il resto, un mare magnum di zucche vuote.


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero , la gente sta malissimo ... Come fai a non capire che è un ATTORE .



Dispiace perché in una maniera o nell'altra verrà condizionato in futuro.
Robe successe tipo in Boris dove gli attori chiedevano di non essere uccisi o non volevano girare alcune scene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' stata una scena intensissima e recitata magistralmente, all'attore andrebbero fatti solo applausi.
> Solo in Italia esiste questa gente... purtroppo la tv da noi è ed è sempre stata iperbigotta. Figuratevi se in America qualcuno andava a rompere i cog. agli attori di Breaking Bad, dove i bambini venivano ammazzati, avvelenati, ecc.



No no anche altrove... l'attore dell'odiato Olly in Game of Thrones (un bambino) è stato minacciato di morte sui social, anche la famiglia, tanto da fare intervenire le autorità. Lo stesso attore di Joffrey, sempre nello stesso telefilm, ha rivelato che era diventato impossibile sostenere tutti gli insulti e le minacce alla sua persona fisica e alla famiglia.

La gente è fuori di testa.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No no anche altrove... l'attore dell'odiato Olly in Game of Thrones (un bambino) è stato minacciato di morte sui social, anche la famiglia, tanto da fare intervenire le autorità. Lo stesso attore di Joffrey, sempre nello stesso telefilm, ha rivelato che era diventato impossibile sostenere tutti gli insulti e le minacce alla sua persona fisica e alla famiglia.
> 
> La gente è fuori di testa.



Ah ma in questo caso però arriviamo proprio alla demenza pura in stile americana


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No no anche altrove... l'attore dell'odiato Olly in Game of Thrones (un bambino) è stato minacciato di morte sui social, anche la famiglia, tanto da fare intervenire le autorità. Lo stesso attore di Joffrey, sempre nello stesso telefilm, ha rivelato che era diventato impossibile sostenere tutti gli insulti e le minacce alla sua persona fisica e alla famiglia.
> 
> La gente è fuori di testa.



Cose dell'altro mondo.


----------

